# Athra's Journal



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

I figured I'd give one of these a go, to keep a record for myself if nothing else!

My husband and I are currently living three hours apart from one another for job reasons, and he decided to set up a tank for a betta after he moved. He had a betta years ago, but we believed what a random Petsmart employee told us about care, and unfortunately didn't research it ourselves. He did regular water changes etc, but Chuck (the betta from years ago) was in one of those betta cubes, and he ended up getting what we're pretty sure was dropsy, and unfortunately passed away.

Cue to several years later, and he decided to try again with a betta, but did all the research on his own this time, which led him to this site. Now his new betta, Ronan, is set up in a heated, filtered 10g with some neon tetras as well. Well, his tank was so gorgeous I wanted to give it a try as well!

So I went and bought myself a 10g kit, which included a heater and a filter, gravel, silk plants, etc, and set myself up a tank!










I tried to do a fishless cycle on a 10g tank first, but due to some mishaps on my end the fishless cycling process kind of failed for me. I've been obsessively checking all the LFS while trying to cycle, and then I found this guy:










He had to come home with me!

So I bought him, named him Locke, came home and did a 100% water change on the tank, tested it to make sure there was no ammonia left, primed etc, and proceeded to float him:










I floated Locke for 20 minutes, and then added approx 1/4 a cup of tank water to his cup, floated him for another 10 minutes, added more, another round of 10 minutes, and into the tank he went!



















He was really fiesty in the cup at the pet store, and started flaring at his reflection in the back of the tank as soon as I had him in there. I tried to feed him that same night, but he wasn't interested at all, so I turned the light off and left him be. Yesterday morning he did eat, though! So yesterday and today I've started to set up the routine of feeding him twice a day, 3-4 pellets each time. (I'm using Omega One betta pellets).

I added a new bottle of Tetra Safe Start to the tank today, since I messed up the fishless cycling process, and now I'll be doing a fish-in cycle. Hopefully this won't stress Locke too much!

I also left the light off for him all day yesterday so he could get more used to his big space, and today when I turned the light on he was like WHAT IS THIS MADNESS?! lol, but he calmed down after a minute and now he's swimming all around the tank 

AND I know this is a long first post, but last thing - when I opened up the lid to feed him tonight, I was confused like WHAT is making these bubbles all over my tank... OH! HE BLEW A BUBBLE NEST!










I know a bubble nest is not actually an indicator of their happiness or anything, but it made ME really happy


----------



## pftrex (Feb 27, 2015)

He looks gorgeous! Great job with the tank set-up. Keep monitoring those ammonia and nitrite levels. My concern is doing a fish-in cycle with a betta. I prefer using tetras because they're more hardy. Find a LFS and ask how often you should be doing water changes if you're cycling with a betta.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

pftrex said:


> He looks gorgeous! Great job with the tank set-up. Keep monitoring those ammonia and nitrite levels. My concern is doing a fish-in cycle with a betta. I prefer using tetras because they're more hardy. Find a LFS and ask how often you should be doing water changes if you're cycling with a betta.


Thanks, I love him & I'm pretty happy with the tank too!

I know it would have been better for me to be patient with the fishless cycle & waited to buy Locke, but I couldn't resist him. I hope that going through a cycle with me will at least be better for him than living in the cup at Petsmart! 

My closest LFS that's not a big box chain is about a 30-45 minute drive. Not out of the question, but not somewhere I can get to often... and I don't trust the local Petsmart or Petco at all. Before I bought Locke, I went into one of them to ask a question about a thermometer, and they asked what fish I was keeping... I told them I wanted to keep a betta, and their response was that no thermometer or heater was needed, room temp was fine! I know that's not true, so I don't trust them with any questions about bettas now.

I do have the API Master Test Kit, though, and I'm going to be testing the levels every 2-3 days until cycled. If the ammonia is at .25, I'll do a water change. If for some reason it doesn't hit that after a week, I'll do a water change anyway. I'm actually going to be testing parameters in a couple hours, after dinner tonight


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Readings tonight:

Ammonia: .25ppm
Nitrite: 0

I did have a nitrate reading... I'm assuming either my cycle didn't 100% crash before, the TSS I added last night is working very fast, or I messed up the test. I don't trust the reading yet!

Since I did have a .25 ammonia reading, I did a 25% water change. Locke was pretty calm during the change! I wasn't sure how he would react, but he went to the surface and rode it down, super curious. 

I was sad to destroy the bubble nest, but I think he got started on another one already lol










At some point I need to set up my room so there's not the terrible glare when I try to take pictures, but that is a project for another day!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

On the suggestion from someone on a different thread, I bought an air control valve for my airstone so that I could try turning it on again, and see if he liked it with a less powerful flow. Well, I hooked it up and turned it really low, and he loves it! He started playing in the bubbles almost immediately, it was SO CUTE.

Of course as soon as I grabbed my phone to take pictures & maybe a video, he was like "bubbles? I don't care about bubbles."


----------



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

He's beautiful! I love the tank set up and his colors :-D


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

YukiandYuna said:


> He's beautiful! I love the tank set up and his colors :-D


Thank you! :-D


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

0 ammonia reading tonight, yay! I didn't read for nitrite or nitrate tonight, but did dose with prime as precaution anyway. Locke is getting more comfortable by the day, it seems like. I feed him a single pellet at a time, and he's starting to see my hand as the FOOD GIVER instead of THE MONSTER RUN AWAY hahaha.

My husband will be up this weekend! I think we might make the trip to the LFS. It's a bit of a drive, but so fun, and he doesn't have any near him that aren't box chains. I won't be buying any fish, and I highly doubt he will either, but they have some GORGEOUS salt water set ups that are awesome to just look at. Can't wait!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

I changed my tank up a little bit:










My mom got one of those anemone's for her betta, and he LOVES it, so I had to get one and try it out. I haven't been able to get a good pic yet, but I've seen Locke laying in it a few times!

I also took the background off of my tank. I didn't want to, I really liked it - but no amount of adjusting the lighting in my room or anything would stop Locke from flaring in his reflection in the background when the tank like was on. He's much more relaxed without it - now the light is on and he's swimming all over his tank, enjoying it, instead of flaring in the back the whole time! Turns out, I like it better that way anyway - partially because he seems more pleased with it, and partially because I think it makes the colors in my tank pop a little better. Plus, I can see him better when I'm sitting at my desk and glance over


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Locke is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Schmoo! I think so too 

Tested my water today, with these results:

Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: ~10ppm

Honestly, this cycle has just confused me... is it possible my tank is cycled? idk! Might question elsewhere in the forums tonight.

Locke gave me a fright this morning by sleeping too soundly... but I am a worry-wort!

I've been feeding him one pellet at a time, to get him used to me / my hands / etc... well this evening I adjusted his airstone, which had been knocked slightly askew, and added a leaf hammock, and he was following my hand all over in the tank as I did my quick adjustments! It was the cutest thing


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

So been a bit since I updated, not much to say on Locke... he's doing great! He's so feisty and wiggly and angry. I'm still debating on whether or not to try out some tank mates with him... he IS a pretty angry little guy, but I'd love a couple more things in the 10g. We'll see!

This past weekend my husband and I were in a Petco, looking for a couple new plants for his 10g... and I saw this little guy, and I just couldn't leave him behind:










To be honest I'm surprised at my choice of a plakat, but his coloring is SO BEAUTIFUL, and he kept looking at me with those big eyes... I had to have him! Of course I had NOTHING prepared for him. Petsmart was having a sale on a 2.5g minibow... I want to move him into a bigger space, but won't be able to until I move. For now I tried to make it up to the guy by at least giving him some live plants instead of just silk ones like Locke has:










I'm pretty pleased with the tank overall! Now hopefully I don't kill the plants...

Oh, and I have to come up with a name for the new guy!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OOH he's stunning! I really like his setup too!

I know how you feel about being a worry-wort, Dangerous is a very heavy sleeper and sometimes in the position he lays in I think he's dead. Scares the crap out of me!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you!! I am pretty pleased with how his setup turned out  He seems to really like the plants, too!

I am trying to worry less... though I have started turning on the light as I stumble out of bed in the mornings and then not looking into the tank for 5-10 minutes after, so he has time to wake up and I don't have to panic


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That's a good idea, Dangerous is always active before I turn his light on, so he swims right up. I worry at night, when I turn my light on to go to bed (so I can see where I'm going :lol and I say night to my boys and he's just laying there!


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

Locke was clearly a must have fish, and the new one appears to be as well. you are doing everything pretty well, but if either of them become lethargic, before you worry, try cutting down by about 1 pellet a day: maybe only 2-3 per feeding, I generally give mine about 4 total daily, and your top view of Locke looked a little chubby. Like I said, if he is healthy, ignore me, and that is likely the case if he likes swimming in the filter. another option is making sure you give your fish one day off a week from feeding; I know from experience it feels like abandoning them, but I also know now that it does seem to help them live longer too. Keep up the good work, and if possible, always live plants, the new guy's setup looks great


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Cotton! I want to switch Locke to a planted tank as well, but I'm going to wait and see how the smaller tank goes, and then maybe slowly start trading out silk plants for real ones. There's not great lighting in the tank, and the room gets very little to no natural light, either, but eventually I'll want to switch out the hood and lights. Eventually, eventually, eventually...

I do skip Saturday's for feeding. I admit I did wonder if I was feeding him too much, but he's always looking for more food... I know I shouldn't give in! :x


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

What a lovely new fella! Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

I've settled on "Finnick" for his name, and I think it suits him!

After watching him this morning before work and looking at the pictures, I think the only thing I don't like about his tank is the lack of plants near the top. I'm debating between bringing up either the anubias or wisteria and letting it float, or just buying another anubias to float in addition to the one at the bottom. I would just need to figure out a way to "anchor" it because I don't want it floating all over the place...


----------



## YukiandYuna (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay... How is it that you manage to find these AMAZING bettas? Finnick is STUNNING. I don't tend to like Plakats... But he has such amazing coloring.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks, I felt the same way when I found him! I really, really was not supposed to get another betta, but I couldn't leave him. Finnick was a Petco find, and Locke came from Petsmart! I've been stalking all of the local stores for both chains, and learned what days they get in new fish haha. Now the secret is going to be learning how to stay OUT of them so that I don't end up with more bettas


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Ugh! Locke's heater has stopped working properly >:| I came home yesterday and the thermometer was reading 88... I immediately turned down the heater, it did click off, and I watched it slooooowly drop to around 80. Did fine overnight, it was still around 80 in the morning... got home tonight and it was 88 again! I should have known better probably, it is adjustable and I KNEW I didn't have it set that high.

I unplugged the heater entirely this time, but I guess I'm going heater shopping ASAP. Unfortunately I won't have the chance for a couple days because of work... at least I live in Florida and it stays warm in my room. It won't be ideal, but he should be okay until I can pick one up this weekend I hope :/


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

UGH I hate it when heaters stop working right. My 2 (cheap) 10 W heaters stopped completely, so Chili and Angel were in cool water for a few days until I could get out and get a new one. I think they should be fine.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Locke's tank is hovering around 76 degrees with the heater unplugged. Not ideal, but at least that will be okay for a few days - hopefully I can pick one up this weekend. Now I just have to figure out what I'm getting!

One cute thing - I tested the temp of the water with the thermometer I use when doing water changes, to make sure it actually was the heater and not my tank thermometer, and as I was holding it in there he came over and nipped at my fingers! Guess I should have fed him before sticking my fingers just below the water line 

He's still very active and eating normally and seems happy, so at least the crazy temps haven't seemed to bother him


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

I did get a new heater for Locke, but I ordered it online so I'm now waiting for it to ship. His tank is still staying in the 76 range... it's actually more stable without the heater than it was when the old one was running in there. I probably should have replaced the heater from the tank kit I got pretty much immediately, but live and learn... and he doesn't seem any worse for wear for it, at least.

This morning my husband and I were facetiming and I went to show off Locke and he was playing in the filter flow and the bubbles again, and my husband actually got to see a second or two of it! Of course as soon as he saw me standing there with the phone out, he stopped, LIKE ALWAYS. I swear one day I will get a picture or video!

He did strut his stuff for a minute or two after, though:










Finnick is still doing well! He didn't appreciate his first water change at ALL, though. Locke will follow the siphon around, super curious, but Finnick went and hid until it was over with. Still, less stressed than he would be if I tried to cup him, I think. Locke also looooves the days when I feed him bloodworms... tried to offer some to Finnick for the first time this morning and he looked at it, nudged it a little, and had absolutely 0 interest in trying to eat it.

He also didn't feel like posing for pictures, so here he is hiding behind his wisteria:










He looks SO BLUE on camera, but so much more of a turquoise color in person.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

So, Locke's heater won't be here until Friday  I know his tank temp isn't dangerous or anything, but I sure wish it would arrive faster!

I tried frozen bloodworms with the boys for the first time today, and Locke LOVED them... Finnick still had no interest at all. He looked at it, and then let it float to the bottom and stared at me, like, WHERE'S MY PELLETS MOM?! Oh well. More for Locke 

I think Finnick's tank is finished with it's cycle already! The readings all looked good. Tetra Safe Start is some amazing stuff, man. I wish I had realized earlier the mistakes I was causing in trying to cycle Locke's tank... but live in learn, and at least Finnick's tank has been a breeze


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Subscribing!

You have beautiful fish


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you, BettaLover!

Yesterday my husband and I went to a LPS near him - man I love that shop! I wish it was closer to me, too, but it's probably better for my bank account that it's not  They had some really nice looking fake plants by Fluval. If I wasn't trying to move towards more real plants, I would be sorely tempted...

Here's an example of one of the many types they had. More real looking than your typical fake plants, super nice. I might try and convince my mom to get some for her tanks, since she'll never go for real plants...

For myself, though, I did end up walking out with two pieces of driftwood:



















I'm so happy with them! I have them boiling at the moment, and I'll be re-arranging Finnick's tank to include these as soon as I'm home to do so. I also bought another, taller, wisteria to add into it... I *think* his tank will be done as soon as I'm able to get these new pieces in there and set up.

It's been addicting getting driftwood & plants for Finnick's little tank... it really does make me want to update Locke's to a more natural, planted look as well... except I'm so happy with the way Locke's tank looks with the silk plants! Both their tanks are just so addicting though.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

So after 3 hours or so of boiling, and then a good soaking, I have the driftwood added to Finnick's tank! Also did some re-arranging of the plants I had in there, and added a new bunch of wisteria:


















Some close-ups of the driftwood:


















Finnick was NOT pleased to be cupped while all of this was going on, but he's been happily exploring his new digs since he got back in:










He still looks so blue in all the pictures I take, when in person he looks so much more teal under the light... but he likes the shady spots in the tank, of course, so I can hardly ever see him that way, much less get a picture of him.

I did discover that he will flare at my finger though! I find his flaring SO CUTE. Locke will follow my finger around, which is also adorable, but Finnick is like WHAT IS THAT *FLAREFLAREFLARE*. 

I checked his water parameters before switching everything around, and it's looking good! Nitrates were at ~10ppm, 0 nitrites, and there might have been a SLIGHT ammonia reading... it didn't seem a perfectly clear yellow, but it wasn't dark enough to read even .25ppm.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Of course, right after posting I managed to get a pic that shows him more true-to-color! Blurry, but what can you do?










And then just for fun, one more of him peeking over at me from behind the driftwood/within the wisteria:


----------



## imthelobster (Feb 25, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

wow i love your journal! subscribing!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks, charliegill! 

Finnick's driftwood is growing this nasty white fungus. I've read on these forums about others having the same thing happen, so I know it's not harmful and you just have to wait it out, but it is SOOOOO GROSS.










I did a water change tonight just so I could take it out and scrub it off :frustrated: I didn't even get it all, but I'll scrub it again at the next water change...

Of course, the water change was sad because Finnick built his first bubble nest, and I had to destroy it :-( It was tiny and adorable:










I hope he builds more. Locke hasn't built one since the one just a few days after I got him.

I did a water change on Locke's tank tonight, too, and he is just so funny... that siphon gets into his tank and he is all up on it. "WHAT IS THIS? IS IT FOOD? CAN I FIGHT IT? IS IT FOOD?" it's so ridiculous lol

On a last note, I was in a Petsmart today checking on if there were any tank sales or anything for my mom (she needed a new tank for a betta of hers - I'll try and remember to get pics of her two guys, too!) and there was this one gorgeous crowntail that I just loved:










HE'S SO FREAKING PRETTY! But I absolutely don't have room for another guy, unless I divided Locke's tank, which I'm not really keen on doing. So back onto the shelf this dude went 

Their bettas looked terrible, though. I know the care in the chains leaves a lot to be desired regardless, but this one is particularly bad... half their stock was dead or close to, and most of them were so dirty, so much waste and grime on the bottom. I said something to an employee there about the dead betta on the shelves and she was like "no they just like laying on the bottom." Not completely upside down on their backs, they don't... it's such a shame


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

I've decided I'm unhappy with Finnick's tank - the physical tank, not the decor or anything. I think part of it is the area of my room where he sits, since it's pretty dim, but it just always looks so dark. It's difficult to see his truly gorgeous color, but I don't know how to add better lighting onto the minibow aquarium. Add to that, the 2.5 gallon was always supposed to be temporary anyway.

So, he's going to get an upgrade soon(ish)! I was going to upgrade him to a 5.5g, and then my husband suggested a 10g, which I could plan on dividing from the start, so I won't have to mess with Locke's tank to make a divider work. (I think he's upset with himself for suggesting it now lol, but it was totally his idea!) I measured the table I have Finnick's tank on, and a 10g will JUST fit! I wish I had just done this from the get-go, but honestly this 2.5g was a good price, and he's happy enough in it, I'm the one who's not.

I went into a Petco and Petsmart with my mom - she wanted a couple more rasboras for her 29g community tank, to fill out the school she already has, and I wanted to look and sort of price out in my head what I would need. While I was there, I saw this guy:










Putting him down was one of the hardest things I've had to do - way harder than the crowntail, even! I SO BADLY wanted to bring him home, especially since I know I'm planning on space that will allow me to bring home another betta. Unfortunately I really wasn't ready to buy everything today, especially since there's pieces I want to order online and would need to wait to ship... I really hope he finds a nice home, he was SO beautiful.

Well, anyway, the shopping list for the new 10g:

- 10g tank
- glass canopy
- Finnex Stingray Lights
- stronger heater (probably the same one I have in Locke's tank, this one)
- figure out a divider
- more sand, since what's in the 2.5g obviously won't be enough
- more driftwood for the second side
- more plants (excited about these, but this will be the last thing I buy, once everything else it set up and I can plan out how I want it to look!)

My last few posts have felt very Finnick-based, but I think that's mostly because I'm still figuring out the plants and what will make me happy for his tank - Locke's tank just feels so complete to me, and he's doing great! He even posed long enough last night for me to get a good picture of him, which is unusual:










Such a dapper little guy


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Your boys are looking gorgeous! I can't wait to see the new layout! Redecorating is so much fun!! Thanks for showing the heater. I'm looking into adjustable heaters for my tanks. I can only buy one at a time but this one http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-submersible-glass-heater-gh50.html is the one I think I want.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks!! I'm not sure how long it will take me to get the new tank and everything, but I am REALLY excited to do it 

I haven't had the heater in Locke's tank for a super long time or anything, but so far I have been VERY pleased with it. It's easy to adjust, easy to read what you're setting the temp to, and has thus far kept his temp very stable. The last heater I had would vary and I kept feeling like I had to adjust it before it finally just stopped working on me... been super happy with this one so far. My husband just bought the same one for one of his tanks, in fact


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't blame you!

That's good to know. My heater is a preset one and it really isn't keeping the temp. as steady as I'd like, it's like a house heater, it cycles. So when the temp. is at 78 F it shuts off until it drops.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

My mom surprised me today with a tank, canopy, and divider! I'm pretty stoked. idk for sure how I feel about the store bought divider yet, but we'll see - either way, it was SUPER sweet and awesome of her.

So, I figured I'd show off her tanks a little, since they are technically in the same house with me.

This is Dali, and his tank:


















He's such an interesting betta, because he looks about five different colors depending on how the light hits him! He loves squishing himself between the tank walls and the floating log, and rubbing against or bouncing off of the anemone  When I first got Locke, my mom caught the betta bug, and she bought and did this whole 5g set up so she could have a betta too!

This is Dracarys, and his tank:


















He doesn't love taking pics at the moment. My mom tried him in her community tank first, and he just hated it... I don't know if it was the size, or the depth, or the other fish, or something else entirely, but he got very stressed out. We set up this 2.5g to give him his own space instead, but his fins had already gotten clamped up, and he had pretty dark stress stripes. The stress stripes are gone now, and his fins have spread back out a lot since being in his own space, but they're not quite there yet. Another round of aq salt during the next water change and I think he'll be fine 

This is their tanks next to each other:










And, lastly, her community tank:










This is a 29g tank that she has had for years. It has been a variety of things over the years, and I think her favorite was when it was all done up with slate shelves and housed cichlids. Now, though, it's a tropical community tank.. currently, it has a school of 8 harlequin rasboras, two guppies, and three cherry barbs. The bubble wall is a new addition, and the cherry barbs LOVE playing in it, it's awesome to watch


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

I set up the new 10g for Finnick today!

First it was the DIY dividers, done in the standard way so many post about on these forums:










I didn't silicone it to the sides of the tank though, hope I don't regret that later. But with the sand helping to hold it in place too, I think it seems pretty sturdy.










I went to the LFS today and they had just gotten a new shipment of plants yesterday. I bought a new tall anubias and what I THINK is ludwiga repens (I forgot to write it down, I'll have to call them tomorrow to double check on what it is). Since I had to rip down Finnick's old home, I decided to do another boil on the driftwood, too... I sure hope it stops growing that icky white fungus now. Anyway, played around until I think I'm happy with the arrangement!



















That empty side of the tank is just dying to be filled, don't you guys think? 

Finnick is loving his new space, especially the taller plants. Of course he's spending so much time in those I almost never get to see him now! lol
He also marbled on me, the sucker. I didn't expect it!



















Here's a pic of when I first got him for comparison:










He's not quite as bright turquoise, he's lost all the white in his fins, and he's gaining some red in his face to match the little bit of red in his ventrals. He's still my beautiful boy, though


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

First night in the new tank, and Finnick made a bubble nest! Please excuse the reflections all over the glass


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Finnick's bubble nest reached pretty majestic levels:










Unfortunately, it got pretty destroyed when putting in his heater and new plants and water change and all... but this dwarf water lettuce looks pretty neat!










The java moss I'd really like to get going on the divider, to make a nice wall... I need to figure out how I'm going to secure it initially so that it'll grow though. Any ideas? I kinda shoved it down there, but it's not staying well and I'm not sure that's the best idea anyway...










I called the LFS today and they confirmed the plant I got it a red ludwigia repens. It was growing up out of the water line already and brushing the top of the canopy, so I had to trim it back... my first time having to trim any of my plants, really! I stuck the little trimmings on the empty side of the tank... I'm not sure if they'll actually grow or not, but it's worth a try!










So here's Finnick's side now:










Now I need to figure out how to take pics without all the reflection, and what to do about the super ugly curtain in the background  Maybe I should do a java moss wall along the back instead of on the divider... hmmmmmm...

ETA: forgot to add, thanks so much lilnaugrim for the DWL and java moss! I am so pleased with them both 

Locke, meanwhile, continues to be my adorable angry boy. I love doing his water change, because he can never decide if the siphon is food he hasn't figured out how to eat yet, or an enemy he needs to destroy lol. Once or twice a week I'll turn off the light in my room and leave his tank light on, and he goes crazy pacing and flaring at his reflection. I think I managed to snag some nice shots of him tonight while doing that:


























I think that third photo is my favorite I've ever taken of him. His fins just look SO GORGEOUS, and I usually have such a hard time capturing them! <3 my angry boy


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh, and just for me to be able to refer to later, Finnick's tank now has:

1 large anubias, one small anubias, wisteria, red ludwigia repens, java fern, java moss, dwarf water lettuce, and a marimo moss ball. Oh, and another random floating anubias on the empty side 

two pieces of driftwood and a rock ornament, oh my!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

i can't get over how beautiful finnick is! i can't help you with growing plants on the divider, but i have an idea for you for if you can't get plants to grow on it. do you sew or craft? what crafters usually do with plastic craft mesh is sew designs on it, like this: http://www.needlework-tips-and-techniques.com/images/poppy-plastic-canvas.jpg 
it can come out really pretty and be fun, i got quite into it when i was young. but anyways if you used a dark forrest-y green 100% acrylic yarn, it would appear to be a moss wall. if you do decide to do that, and have no experience doing it yourself, i'll be glad to help. but when you sew plastic craft mesh theres a pretty side (like the picture i showed you) and then an ugly side, so you would need to make a second one and then sew the ugly sides to the inside. sounds a bit complicated but its super easy, i was about 8 when i picked up the craft.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks, CG!

I used to sew but I haven't in a long time - I do knit though. If I can't figure out how to get the java moss to do what I want I might try that! I saw an idea for basically putting the moss between two sheets of mesh and letting it grow out of the holes in the mesh. I think I want to try that first


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

The moss can be tied down with clear low poundage fishing line woven through the mesh.. 100% acrylic thread can also be used. Would recommend cupping out fish then removing mesh from tank to attach moss, then make sure mesh is securely back in place and put fish back in.

The ludwigia clippings will grow just give them time, since they had emersed leaves (grown above water) those will probably melt off but new leaves will form made for underwater living.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Maybe I'll do that instead of trying to get a second thing of mesh, then. I need to stop and pick up some stuff today anyway, I'll look for the fishing line  That would probably look nicer anyway lol

I'm still so new to the live plants - I know the ludwigia plants are SUPPOSED to work that way, but I still have doubts to my ability to keep any of it alive


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

So note to self: don't buy plants before your light, even when you know the light is coming. My stingray should finally be here on Saturday, but my wisteria had to be pulled out of the tank, and the clippings of the ludwigia mostly died off (I have one of those left). BUT the main ludwigia plant seems mostly okay, so does the dwarf water lettuce, and the anubias and java moss and java fern all look great. So hopefully the next two days until the light gets here won't be too much!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Today was an eventful day!

I went out and about to several different stores - I was specifically looking for a betta to catch my eye to put into the other half of Finnick's divided tank. My favorite LFS looked like they were at the end of a shipment cycle, though... for bettas, and everything else too. The bettas they had were pretty, but nothing that caught my fancy. My mom was looking for possibly another guppy or two, but their guppy tank was almost empty, and they didn't have much in their plant tanks either. They HAD gotten some gorgeous driftwood pieces since last I saw, but they were all HUGE. Way too big for a 10g, let alone a divided one.

Our fourth stop was a Petco, and they had this guy:










I almost talked myself out of him, but I just couldn't. I had to have him, I LOVE the coloring on his fins!

So I got home, did a water change and clean up on Finnick's tank, and acclimated him in. It seemed okay - they flared through the divider a bit, but not terribly.

Well, that didn't last long. I don't have a good pic showing it, but I had tied on with fishing line a second piece of mesh to the divider, which the java moss is tied to - the new guy managed to shimmy his way between that piece of mesh and the divider. :x He didn't actually make it through the divider over to Finnick, but I freaked out a little, reached in and pulled the mesh back to let him free back into his side, and realized I was going to need a second divider and to create a small space in the middle of the tank.

Man, I wish I had just done that in the first place. I considered it, and I'm not really sure why I didn't just do it.

A quick trip to Walmart later, I had more of the poster hangers and mesh and made up another divider. As I was putting it in, the new guy kept shimmy-ing in between before I could get it fully placed, so I ended up having to stick him back into his cup to get it done. However, it finally got in there, and I actually quite like how it looks! I didn't get a pic of it tonight, but I set it up with the java moss in between the two dividers, so hopefully as it grows it will make it nice and green between the two boys.

Now he just needs a name!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I can see the new fish raising a sword and shouting (as lighting flashes behind him) "THERE CAN BE ONLY OOOOONNNNEEEE!" then trying to charge through the mesh to kill Finnick, absorb his power, and claim the whole tank for himself.... 

That's a heavy Highlander reference in case you're a young'en.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Hahahaha! That almost makes me want to name him Connor, except I've only seen bits of Highlander, never the whole thing


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

I think I've settled on a name: Corwin! From the Amber series by Roger Zelazny. I reserve the right to change my mind overnight, but for now I think it suits.

He and Finnick both seem MUCH calmer today. They can't see each other anymore, there's been no flaring, and only minimal interest in poking at the dividers, which seem stable. Actually, the most worrying thing the new guy (Corwin?!) did today had nothing to do with the divider - he squished himself between the internal filter and the tank wall! I'm not sure if he was actually stuck or not, but I reached in to make more room for him to swim out of there. I hope he drops the habit of trying to squish into inconvenient spaces  

In the meantime, Locke is still being his awesome self! He built the teeniest, tiniest bubble nest, lol he's adorable. Here he is guarding it:










I'm so pleased with my boys and my tanks, for the most part! I need some more plants in the divided tank, and I missed out on the SNE sale, but hopefully I'll find some good stuff to put in there soon, and be done messing around with them soon


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

So, Corwin now likes to freak me out by trying to squish between the filter and the tank. Why! Why must he do this!

I knew his side of the tank was a little bare (I'm waiting to get to a LFS this coming weekend to pick up some more plants to really fill it in) so I found a piece of driftwood I actually really LOVE and a new anubias to give him some more cover in the meantime.










I'm pretty pleased with it! It's a LITTLE annoying that you can totally see the fishing line, but for now it's fine.

I am really, really loving the new stingray light - and so are my plants! The DWL is starting to grow its' roots in!










The roots are my favorite part of that plant, so I'm very happy. And I think you can see in that pic, too, the ludwigia has tiny little new leaves where I had to clip it down before. I think the plants are finally, finally doing well!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

It's been a while since I updated!

Last weekend when I went to visit my husband, we made a pretty significant drive to a LFS that had good reviews specifically on their plants. It was WELL worth the trip! The shop has a bunch of 'show' tanks set up for fish that aren't for sale, and all of them look awesome. Then, their bettas are kept in a barracks system, which is filtered and heated, and each of them had either a floating anubias or a moss ball or some sort of small plant like that, which was so awesome to see. 

The rest of their fish tanks looked just as awesome - none of them seemed overstocked like so many fish stores do; and, as far as I could tell (I'm not an expert on any type of fish yet) all the fish seemed to be in appropriately sized tanks with appropriate tank mates, too. 

And their plants! OH MAN. I wanted to buy SO MUCH, but I'm trying to be smart about my set up being relatively easy, lower maintenance plants, because I know myself well enough to know that's the smarter route  But I did walk out of there with a wendtii plant that I'm in love with:










Corwin loves his new plant, too - when I was putting new root tabs in during the water change tonight, he came over and started attacking my hand, like "GET AWAY FROM MAH PLANT!"

I also caught him lounging on the moss ball earlier, but didn't manage to snap a pic of it, unfortunately.

I mentioned in my last post that the DWL roots were starting to come in, but as you can see they've REALLY shown up now! They're even longer in Finnick's side:










I'm so, so happy about it! The roots are my favorite part, they look so awesome, and I love watching my boys swim through them.

Here's a shot of the whole tank for good measure:










As for Locke, he figured out how to build a much more substantial nest:










Then I destroyed it during the water change, and now he's moping


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Did a trim on the wendtii tonight... it's melting a little bit since planting it a week ago, but hopefully it will start to perk up soon.

I did a very minor trim on the DWL too, but I only had 3 or 4 leaves that needed to be trimmed off. I should *probably* trim back more than that, just cause it's grown so well and is covering a LOT of the surface area... but honestly, I don't want to! I'm just happy it's doing so well.

The ludwigia, I can't really tell. In some ways it looks like it's doing pretty well - new leaves coming in and such - but then tonight when I was doing the trimming, I saw one of the stalks had broken off near the bottom. :/ I trimmed a bit off the bottom and re-planted it. We'll see.

In Locke's tank, I made a mesh log for him yesterday... I don't know if he likes it yet. I haven't seen him in it or around it much, but it's only been a day, so hopefully he discovers it and likes it!

My mom is out of town right now, so I'm taking care of her animals, too... so I have my two tanks, plus her three tanks, her cat, and her dog to care for. It's a lot! Did the water changes on her two smaller tanks tonight. Her larger community tank, a 29 gallon, I'll do a water change on sometime during the week.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Wow it's been a while since I've updated!

I finished pet-sitting for my mom on Saturday, so Sunday we ran to the nearby Petco to pick up a couple things. Of course I have to check out the bettas anytime I'm in any pet store... and who should be sitting on the shelf, starring at me...










She is just the smallest, cutest thing! I tried to resist, I really did... but who could say no to those huge eyes?! I even had a tank/filter/heater already - and even cycled filter media available!... just needed some decor. So I had to bring her home, and it didn't take too long to choose the name Lyra for her.

The tank I have is Finnick's old tank before he got upgraded, and the tank isn't really good at supporting live plants, so it's all fake for her, but I think I got it looking nice:










Yes, plastic, but the plastic is soft and was put through the pantyhose test... between myself, my husband, and my mom, we're using all of the silk plants available at Petco and Petsmart, and I needed something different!

A few more pics of her acclimating and then exploring:




























I just love her. She's been poking her nose into every corner of the tank, and she has such BIG eyes, and her coloring is too adorable. I've never seen such a pretty girl in a local shop before.

This week I'm house/pet-sitting for my dad and stepmom, so unfortunately I'm not going to get much time with her this week  Still, I'm happy knowing she's home and exploring and being adorable <3


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow Athra this is he first time I've read your thread and dang you have some beautiful fish


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you, Mo! I have definitely gotten lucky at my local Petsmart & Petco's


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Ahhh, finally home! I missed my babies <3

So, to start, my husband and I celebrated our 7-year dating anniversary on Friday. We're living separately right now because of jobs, but he arranged to have flowers and my favorite snapple drink waiting for me when I got home:










What a sweetheart, right? 

Okay, fishy news!

Well, the DWL I bought off the forums just absolutely took over my tank. Man can it grow! I should have trimmed some of it out before I went off house-sitting, but I didn't, and this is what I came home to:


























That third pic is part of what I took out of there. I mean, wow! And this is one of my largest pieces:










I really love this stuff, but I'm going to have to be more pro-active about trimming it back, it was seriously blocking light to the rest of my plants.

Took a pic of the ludwigia from the top:










And while I had the glass top off and the phone camera pointed, I snagged a couple top-views of Finnick and Corwin:


















Even though I just complained about the DWL stealing all the light, my other plants don't seem bad off! My one anubias grew a new leaf in the week I was away:










And the wendtii has some new little growths coming in, too:










And here's a shot of the tank as a whole, after I cleaned it up a bit tonight:










While I was gone, Locke started bubble nesting again, in the mesh log I made for him. His bubble nests do not stick together well at all, almost as soon as he has the bubbles going they're popping on him lol. I didn't snap a pic of the bubble nest, but he did decide to stay still and pose for me tonight, so here he is showing off his light blue scales:










Lyra settled into her tank very well while I was gone! I'm a little sorry I missed watching her become comfortable, but she's zipping all over the tank now and being adorable. She's hard to get a pic of because she doesn't slow down much (and I'm using an iphone camera) but I'm so in love with her!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Latest picture of the planted tank:










Don't mind the reflection that I didn't notice on my phone, but was totally obvious when I uploaded it 

I got a second Finnex Stringray, so it has two now, and I'm so pleased! Honestly, my room is just SO dim it's ridiculous, and having the two lights on it just brings out all of the color that was just shadows before.

I also cleared out a lot more of the DWL, mostly from Corwin's side. I actually took a lot out of Finnick's, too, but most of what's left is up near the front so it's harder to tell.. but hopefully the ludwigia will start getting more light and perk up some more now. I bought Seachem Iron off of Amazon, too, so I dosed that for the first time tonight after I did clean up & water changes. I love the way the ludwigia is _supposed_ to look, so I really hope it helps!

I always think of different ways to tweak the tank, but what I'm thinking now...

I'm almost totally pleased with Finnick's side (the left side), but for Corwin's side I'm debating taking the anubias off of the driftwood and just planting it. I feel like it's unnoticeable where it is now. Also, I'm in love with the dwarf lily plant, and really want one... so hopefully that will happen eventually.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

*Introducing Noah!*

I have a problem...










How could I resist that face?!


























My husband told me about a different fish he thought I would love at the Petco by him, but when we went to check him out, I ended up falling in love with this guys as soon as he turned those big black eyes on me. He's a crowntail, just beautiful, and I've named him Noah.

He survived the drive home just fine, and I got a new 3 gallon tank set up and situated for him:










I hate that filter, but the one I ordered won't be in until Friday, so it was better than nothing until then. He's been all over the tank and exploring, I'm so happy with him 

With Noah, I feel like I'm at capacity with fish now. I suppose theoretically I could divide Locke's tank and fit another betta in that way, but... I don't really want to. I enjoy sitting in front of my tanks and watching my fish and taking my time with feeding them and water changes etc, and I feel like I'm at my max for that. I never plan on breeding etc, these fish are pets for me, and I think too many more and the care I could give them would decline.

Actually, if anything, I would divide Locke's tank and put Noah into the other side and break his 3 gallon back down... but that's only for if the 3 gallon doesn't work out for some reason, and so far he seems pretty happy in there!

Noah's tank was technically set up last night and he was acclimated into it, but I rearranged and added a couple things tonight. After getting all of that taken care of, I decided to take a mirror to the side of each of my tanks and see if I could get some flares going...

Locke, before noticing the mirror:










I missed the shot of him flaring, but he got SO ANGRY, and then went to sulk in his mesh tube and refused to come out or turn around and look at me lolol:










So I moved over to Finnick:


















And Corwin:


















Even Lyra showed me some beard!


















I went back over to Locke's tank, and he was only slightly more cooperative the second time around:


















And then lastly, Noah didn't quite make a full flare:











Over the weekend when I got Noah, I also got a couple of nerite snails for my planted tank. I got them into the tank and they have promptly disappeared on me... probably hiding behind the driftwood, but no pictures for right now 

I'm trying to resist buying a couple more plants right now. I want them, I know the tank could use them... but should save money for the moment... must... resist...

When I do water changes this week I think I'm going to re-arrange Locke's tank, so maybe that will hold me over on buying more plants for the moment


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Not too much to say today, mostly just a picture dump. Re-arranged the planted tank some, even though I just put in an order for a few new plants, so I'll be re-arranging again as soon as they come 

Managed to snag a couple pics of the nerites:


















Corwin's side of the tank:


















Finnick's side:












The plants I ordered are coming from JDAquatics ebay store, since so many on this forum have so many good things to say, and I'm excited! Many more pics to come when those come in and get planted in, I'm sure


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

The plnats I got from JD Aquatics are looking awesome! My crypt continues to melt, but it also sprouts new little leaves, so... we'll see!

Here's the dwarf lily:









Man, I love this plant. It is easily my favorite. So, so, SO happy I got it.

Latest shot of Corwin's side of the tank:









And Finnick's, where you can see the new sword in the back right, doing well:









My ludwigia is looking MUCH better, now that I'm not being shy about controlling the DWL, so it doesn't steal all the light:









I trimmed off the bottoms and replanted the tops when I was moving stuff around, so it's quite short for the moment, but it'll grow again! I hope 

My one anubias was growing quite well, so I snipped it a bit and separated it, to spread the green out a little in the tank. I think it looks great:









I also got a third nerite, who turned out to be female (she's put some eggs onto my driftwood, sigh). So I have the striped nerite on Finnick's side, Steve, with the new tiger nerite on Corwin's side, Peggy, and the itty bitty nerite is bumble.


















Most of those pics are from a while ago, since it's been so long since I updated here (again). Today, though, I decided to give some attention to Locke's tank. For reference, here's what it's looked like basically since I first got him:









As much as I'm obsessed with my live planted tank, I think it was a nice set up. But, I was growing a bit bored of it, and I figured he probably was too. So today I cupped him (which I've never done before and he HATED)









He kept glaring at me from the cup, poor boy. But, it gave me a chance to pull EVERYTHING out of the tank, do a nice thorough suction through the gravel, and put together a new setup. This is what I ended up with:









So far, I really like it, and I hope he does too!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I really like the new arrangement that you did, it looks lovely.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

All your fish are beautiful. Loved reading your journal! 

Subbing


----------

